

Spotify App template/example app using Ember.js - rstrobl
https://github.com/neonroots/spotify-ember-template
This project demonstrates how to build a structured MVC Spotify App with Ember.js
======
matismasters
This is an amazing idea!

~~~
burningfiat
Vey cool. Thanks for this.

